# Speedcubing in New Jersey



## j0seph123 (May 12, 2012)

Does anyone know how far in advance are competitions organized? The official list at http://worldcubeassociation.org/results/competitions.php?eventId=&regionId=USA&years=current&pattern=&list=List only goes until August. If anyone knows of any competitions in the New Jersey area that will occur from September onwards, please leave a comment.
Information on upcoming unofficial competitions near the northern New Jersey area would be appreciated as well.

In case you're wondering, I need this information because I started a Rubik's Cube club in my local highschool, so I plan to go to some competitions with all of the members next year. To get everyone motivated, I was hoping to have a list of the competitions we could potentially attend.
Thanks!


----------



## shelley (May 12, 2012)

If a competition has been announced, it will appear on the page you linked.


----------



## Tim Reynolds (May 12, 2012)

Competitions from September to December in that area will probably be announced in June or July. We've still got some competitions through August we're trying to get announced soon, then we'll start working on the fall.


----------



## danthecuber (May 12, 2012)

I heard that James Markey is working on a competition in South Jersey on July 28, but of course that is tentative.
also: http://union.cubingusa.com/princetonfall2012/
In addition, there is usually a competition at Liberty Science Center.


----------



## Bob (May 12, 2012)

So many competitions in NJ and its surrounding areas, it's ridiculous.


----------



## drewsopchak (May 13, 2012)

Bob said:


> So many competitions in NJ and its surrounding areas, it's ridiculous.


 Couldn't agree more.


----------



## Slapcuber (Oct 7, 2013)

*Any New Jersey cubers??*

JERSEY??/
Hey guys i want to know if there are any Jersey cubers that live near me.
FYI i live near PRINCETON!

Slapcuber


----------



## a small kitten (Oct 7, 2013)

I sometimes live near Princeton.


----------



## A Leman (Oct 7, 2013)

I am a decent New Jersey cuber from Sussex County.


----------



## Rnewms (Oct 8, 2013)

I'm north of Morristown on the border of Passaic+Morris County (when I'm not in college (Ohio)).


----------



## StachuK1992 (Oct 8, 2013)

I'm in PA, but willing to drive an hour or two for a cool meetup.


----------

